# I think Mike Jenkins has died



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Just read a tweet from Shahlaei

"Devastated to hear about my friend from The states. My thoughts are with all your loved ones. RIP "@Mike__Jenkins

Must of been within the last few hours as Jenkins tweeted himself 14 hours ago

Bad that as im sure Jenkins was around 30

Edit: Confirmed

Official MHP®

It is with great sadness that we must report the loss of one of our MHP Family members. Strongman Mike Jenkins passed away early this morning at his home in Pennsylvania. He was a terrific guy and incredibly powerful strongman and gifted lifting coach. Our sincere condolences go out to his wife Keri and his family. They are all in our prayers. Big Mike, you will be sorely missed... @Mikeyjenks

R.I.P man, died way to young


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sad news. He was only 31. Thoughts with his wife and family.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Rip


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Thought I recognised the name from WSM, very sad :sad:


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Scary strong. Thought he was gonna blow them away in 2011.

Anyone know how it happened?

R.I.P.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

spod said:


> Anyone know how it happened?
> 
> R.I.P.


Not a clue, nobody has released anything yet on how he died. With Jenkins tweeting 14 hours ago, im presuming it was quite sudden. Feel sorry for his fam


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

another site said he was in his gym.... d


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Rip

Anyone know what caused?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

oh my, at this age its tragic, R.I.P.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2013)

Jesus you got to be kidding, was only watching wsm 2012 final only the other day.

Very sad. R.I.P. A great strongman competitor.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

6' 6 400lb, what a monster of a man he was.

RIP


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

R.I.P. Mike :sad:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

RIP thoughts and prayers with his family...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rip. Truly tragic.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Only other info i can find atm

http://www.local21news.com/sports/features/local-sports/stories/strongman-jenkins-31-dies-659.shtml

Uk muscle is the top result for the news


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mike was one of the strongest men on the planet .

Sad sad news thoughts to his family .


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Same age as me, sobering thought!

Wonder what happened?


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

RIP


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

boutye911 said:


> Sad news. He was only 31. Thoughts with his wife and family.


31 !!!


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Tommy10 said:


> 31 !!!


His age!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mike sadly passed away in his sleep this morning leaving a doting wife and a worldwide mass of friend, fans and followers

Anybody that has watched Mike, and know much about him will know he was not your usual run of the mill person, the guys thrived off helping others and was passionate about coaching youth in american football,strength and crossfit, he was as proud of them as he was himself in his strongman career

RIP Big Mike Jenkins ONE OF THE GREATS


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

RIP, 31 is no age to die.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Pure speculation, but a few have mentioned in reddit, with him at 400lb and 6ft 6, added with the constant strain from competing and training, that it may of been a heart related issue


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

My favourite strongman. And seemed like a lovely fella

He was one if the new breed of giants and a phenomenal log presser and mover.

Rip you will be sadly missed.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> Mike sadly passed away in his sleep this morning leaving a doting wife and a worldwide mass of friend, fans and followers
> 
> Anybody that has watched Mike, and know much about him will know he was not your usual run of the mill person, the guys thrived off helping others and was passionate about coaching youth in american football,strength and crossfit, he was as proud of them as he was himself in his strongman career
> 
> RIP Big Mike Jenkins ONE OF THE GREATS


To true man..A major loss to strongman. R.I.P bruva


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

FFS, it's ridiculous all these young guys passing away recently.

Mike was the man when it came to moving and carrying events, and he was the only man who I thought could push big Z in the overhead stuff, maybe even surpass him in a couple of years seeing as he was so young.

I'm genuinely upset about this one, I love strongman and he was shaping up as one of the best. Seemed like a great guy in all the interviews I watched as well.

R.I.P big man


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

That is so S##t, so young, such a shame, RIP.


----------

